# Dodge Ram Van Burning Smell



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

Upon starting my van (2001 Dodge Ram Van, heavy tow package V6 (I think just over 61,000 miles) this evening I had a strong burning smell in the front cab part of the van. The smell was somewhat like burning vinyl, not quite as strong as a burning rubber smell. I checked the radiator and it was fine. There seemed to be no smoke coming from the engine itself or any burning smell under the hood. Any idea what I might be looking at?????.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

You could have a seized air conditioning compressor clutch pulley or belt tensioner or belt idler pulley. Sometimes this can be intermittent but usually this will cause the belt to smoke and get thrown off.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

wire insulation overheating or burning somewhere.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

was cabin fan running?


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

Yes, the cabin fan was turned on when I started the van. It is always on. Should I have it turned to the off position when I turn off the ignition?? Should all vehicles have the fan in the off position when not in use?? 

Thanks for all the responses so far. I will get the van towed to the repair shop today.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

reason I asked, if running, fan can suck in fumes from the outside. Or, produce the smell itself. 
It does not matter if you leave it on or off when turning the engine off.


----------



## D-rock (May 23, 2011)

Check for a plastic bag caught and burning on the exhaust, could be as simple as that.


----------

